# Looking for Screen Printing Company in Europe



## aceacer (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi there, I hope this is the right place to post this but I am looking for a screen printing company in Europe - UK or Western Europe or Eastern Europe. We have a multiple campaigns coming up so we will need to do at least 30-40 print runs in the next 6 months and each run could be anywhere between 30-500 T-shirts. 

We will supply our own garments.

Is there a directory of screen printers that I can go through somewhere?

Or if anybody is interested, can you please send me your details here or email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------

